# My first sculpt, hand made prop , Predator!



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, I don't know how this is going to turn out, but I really wanted to push myself and do something very creative. I had a prop leftover a knight from my dungeon. I wasn't going to do a dungeon again and thought what could I make out of him. I was at a flea market in January and found a predator mask for 20 bucks. I put it on my knight and said PERFECT! He can be predator. Now the only problem is a realistic nice costume is thousands of dollars. Me being the thrifty chick I am said, I can make him into predator. LOL.
So here I wanted to share with you my progress and any help and suggestions from you are greatly appreciated. I have never sculpted a thing in my life so I know he wont be perfect but he is very special to me already. I named him Hunter.
Here is a pick of him before in all his glory a regular old knight
http://www.halloweenforum.com/picture.php?albumid=2724&pictureid=38217

Here is one with the mask that I found









I started to remove his sword, shield, armor etc from his entire body









I then started to wrap his body in plastic bags and tape so when I started the sculpt it wouldnt rust everything and actually made the surface easier to paper mache










In this pic he looks like a big blue smurf, I used blue shop towels from walmart. I needed to add bulk and didnt want to do it with celluclay.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

none of the pic's show up but it sounds cool


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have fixed the picture problem you can see him now!!!
So here is a pic of his feet
I first paper mached it
Then purchased a pair of predator hands that didnt fit way too big. I cut the fingers off and will use the armor for the piece somewhere else. I think it made his feet look claw like


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

There are pics on the second page but I figured out how to redo the pics so I wanted to post them big!
Here is one of me bulking up and adding muscle to his frame

And also abs


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

So I was having a hard time with his arms. They were connected and couldnt remove them and it looked like a big huge circle and had a gap underneath. DID NOT LIKE IT


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, KY!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

So I built underneath the arms to make it look more realistic. I liked the result


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

can you see this?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nope


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

now I can


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

holy cow that's awsome


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

here is another pic of the arm, and also you can tell I made the chest a tad more square not so girly


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry for all of the little pics, I had to redo the thread and I didnt like the pics being so small


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

oh mike I didnt do that!LOL that was just a test for pics so now that you can see them I will add more


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

here is my last updated pic of him
I need to do his leg and then will start with the celluclay


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I then had to fix his arms where they were connected at the shoulder, I beefed them up one is a pic of them being lame. The other is a pic of them being more muscular. I also fixed his abs and squared his chest off more and made it more manly. I need to fix his leg but once that is done I will start with celluclay and really add more detail to it.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok here is my last pic to share and where I am at. His one leg is not finished but once it is, I will move on to the real sculpting. I just needed to build his body up first. This has been a learning process as I have went and I am having a great time at it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... that's looking WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papabear (Nov 30, 2009)

If that is your first attempt at sculpting, you have it nailed. Fantastic job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Coming along great!!! Very nice job, look forward to the next update


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

He looks awesome! Psst! I could use some abs.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

looking good so far!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks you guys will update with new pics once I start with the celluclay


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow KY looking great! I can't wait to see the next step. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I forgot that I hadn't updated this thread!!! Sorry so it has been so long. The last update I had blue shop toweled the whole sculpt. Here is my only pic of it when I added the greyish celluclay to it.









Then I have started to use the white DAS CLAY and Paper Clay now to really get the sculpting and smooth part of the body. Here I started at the bottom on his feet, you can see the celluclay foot it looks AWFUL LOL. 








Here are both feet finished








Then I started on his legs and did a test pic of his armor


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I have more done but I havent taken any pictures , I will take some more this weekend and update it for you!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! An update .... looks GREAT! Thanks for posting these so we can keep up with your sculpt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The foot details are wonderful!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, this is quite a project. The detail you're putting into him is wonderful.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great work!!!! really cool detail


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Just ran across this .wow I have to say this was a major undertaking on your part. Looks great so far. Hope I get the nerve up to try something like this one day....Hope to see an update soon.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Dang! You are doing a terrific job! More pictures please!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

That is going to be a great prop!! The detail is amazing and I love the way you bulked up under his shoulder armour!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

This is looking amazing. I am impressed.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok I have not updated in quite a while. I have finished the sculpt and doing the paint job. I am using a mask so if his face isnt done it is OK 
Also parts of his legs and arms that are kind of bare it is ok also since they will be covered in armor.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is another pic. Dont be frightened by the red it actually is just undertones he will not look red when I am done promise! And his legs arent bleeding looking. I will post new pics soon


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Notice the parrot in the background ha ha always something pirate around.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this is comming out just wonderfully...haha. love the parrot too!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update. was wondering if you were still working on it and going to have it ready for your party. It is looking great.... nice job....


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Well Pirate Lady I hope I have it finished by then, I am worried I have too many fires in the oven regarding all my projects!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

ELH Erin Loves Halloween said:


> Well Pirate Lady I hope I have it finished by then, I am worried I have too many fires in the oven regarding all my projects!


 Sigh..... don't we all. He is looking good. Nice job i can't wait to see him all finished!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good !


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It has been awhile since I've seen this thread, but I'm glad to see that you are working on it again. this is really turning out great!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

I am 95% finished and will post it in the showroom when I am done. I have added all of the dreads and painted gold on them. I also painted eyes on behind his mask, and led lights inside the mask. Just wanted a quick update


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! i love the green eyes


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great! Love it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice job,


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow. He's come a long way sine I last checked. Looking awesome.


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

That looks great. Have you tried picking it up yet? Just wonder how much it weighs after adding all those layers? Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very, very cool!


----------

